# Accucraft Mogul??



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

Any feedback on the Mogul?


Bill


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

What mogul might that be? 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Well he did say Accucraft, so could it be Bing? 


Everything I have seen and read about the Accucraft Mogul seems positive. If that is the engine type you like then I say go with it.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

I recently got an Accucraft Mogul, and it runs perfectly.

It is much easier to fire than the Ruby, runs for quite a while, and has good pulling power.

I strongly recommend getting one of the two models that has the water glass and tender gas tank.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

The Mogul was my 2nd steam loco. It is still in the stable and does still run just as good. If you are looking for a 1st loco it is a great start. With the newer models being dont with the direction of David Fletcher on the paintwork, they are 1st rate.


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

I love mine, runs well and I have at least thirty to forty runs into it if not more. I have the older one with the gas tank in the cab, it runs really well.


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

test


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

This is my second LS engine. First was Aristo 0-4-0 switcher. Still runs great. 

I was unaware that there were different versions of the Accucraft Mogul. Can anyone elaborate? 

Bill


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

lettered, un-lettered and with or w/o sight glass are a few differences I can think of off the top of my hat. Check out accucraft's e-store if you have not already. A few of the versions are very low in stock count according to the e-store. Of course they have had only 2 left of the G1MC's Britannia for months now. These things are not exactly flying out the door so you should have some time to do more homework. 

I don't know much about Aristocraft's engines other than I know you will be going up in quality, not down.


----------



## nadnerbster (Nov 19, 2009)

Chalk up another positive review for the Mogul. 

It was my first LS loco, is still in the roster, still goes strong despite being put to hard work. 

Mine has great haulage capacity - almost equal to the big K** classes that were running at the Great Southern Steam Up last year. 

Criticisms: Not many. The chief problem I have is that the suspension is rock-solid, which when combined with the long wheelbase causes derailments on all but the best-laid track. I've got smokebox discolouration, most likely due to me running the burner a bit too hot a few too many times. Lack of a sight glass is annoying. Lighting through the stack or between the cylinders is tricky but can be mastered, and is advisable as the firebox door clip is very weak and it's best to leave it shut.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

If it helps, 
The D&RG 'Poncha' and the RGS #11 versions of the mogul are the only versions with the sight glass and gas tank in the tender. None of the others have sight glass or large gas tank. I have 3 of these Moguls, all of them are superb runners. One from the first batch (the modern Nevada Shortline version). One of the 2nd batch 'Nevada' and one from the 3rd batch 'Poncha'. The Poncha is by far the best of the 3, it has soft sprung suspension and tracks the smoothest of the them all, plus the sight glass and goodall valve in the filler means I can top up the water while in steam. The flange depth is also slightly larger on Poncha and with the soft suspension just tracks better all round. I know when the first Moguls came out, the suspension was rock hard and very fine flanges lead to derailments. 
All of the versions however run well, but I like Poncha the most in terms of performance. The paint job, well I love it, but I'm biased there. The last versions, Poncha and RGS #11 would be identical in features, but do cost more than the earlier versions that are still available. 

Good luck! 
David.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

If memory serves me correctly I believe that I removed about 8 springs and sanded off paint on the frames to free up the suspension of my first batch Mogul.

So besides the sight glass and tank in the tender did this latest version change over to D valves like the American?


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

No the latest versions are still piston valves, they just seemed to have ironed out some of the original critisms of the wheel flanges, suspension and sight glass. I also removed one spring from each journal of the first version. 

Also with the 2nd version, there do appear to be wheel quatering issues, most of this verson whether the 'nevada' version or the black undeck Nevada version, they had a slighlt limp to them, seemed to be something to do with the lines in the axle ends not being parallel to the axle, which tended to turn the wheels as they were pressed onto the axle. It may only be some of the models. That seems to have since been fixed. The latest version I have is absoluely smooth down to a crawl. 

David.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Shay Gear Head on 04 Aug 2011 05:55 AM 
If memory serves me correctly I believe that I removed about 8 springs and sanded off paint on the frames to free up the suspension of my first batch Mogul.


Bruce, there is a simpler solution to that. Drill deeper holes for the springs, but you must be careful with the centre spring, not to drill too deep as you might get through to the axle. I do not remember the exact depth, but perhaps 6-7mm depth for each spring is enough to make the suspention nice and soft. The reason the suspension is rock hard on the first run of the Nevada Mogul is that these holes are too shallow and the depth is random, so some were very shallow and the springs were squashed solid. Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Great for coal firing:


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By swanpondwv on 03 Aug 2011 06:43 PM 
test You pass.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

Posted By tacfoley on 04 Aug 2011 08:07 AM 
Posted By swanpondwv on 03 Aug 2011 06:43 PM 
test You pass.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

"You pass. 
tac" 

I have to post using "Quick Reply". 

If I try posting through "+Add Reply", the typing page opens but everything just disappears when I hit submit. 

Is this normal? 

Bill


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the replys. Sounds like a nice step up from the Aristocraft. 

Bill


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

In fact, I just tried an edit to change "replys" to the correct "replies" and it did the same thing. 

Bill


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill,

Try setting your browser to compatibility mode under Tools and posting should work then.


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try that.

Bill


----------

